# Goliath Bird Eater



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Some old shots of my former GBE. Never again will I keep one of these...it scared me!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

more pics with a size comparison if possible. looks like a beast!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

People say they are bigger than your hand. Is that true?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

what makes you want to never again keep one?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Golden Pygo said:


> People say they are bigger than your hand. Is that true?


and then some


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

they are crazy phyco's from what i here.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I got my first two tarantulas today. A Chilean rose hair and a Mexican red rump. Nice beginner spiders.







They're just slings though so it'll be a bit before they attain some real size I think.

The guy I bought them off of had a gbe at his table. The thing was nasty. Tried attacking people through the plastic. He said that his has tagged him more than once and it's not a pleasant experience.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah so how big is it?
Its not easy to tell.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Mettle said:


> The guy I bought them off of had a gbe at his table. The thing was nasty. Tried attacking people through the plastic. He said that his has tagged him more than once and it's not a pleasant experience.


why would they bite him? would an attack be the result of something the keeper did wrong or will the gbe just attack anything at all, even if given the best possible living situation?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nick G said:


> The guy I bought them off of had a gbe at his table. The thing was nasty. Tried attacking people through the plastic. He said that his has tagged him more than once and it's not a pleasant experience.


why would they bite him? would an attack be the result of something the keeper did wrong or will the gbe just attack anything at all, even if given the best possible living situation?
[/quote]

He said he had been tagged a few times by gbe. Nothing he did. Just going into the tank to grab something or change something. Or trying to get the spider into a container to do cage maitenance. Fast, mean and big. Not a good combo I guess.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^true good for being a predator i guess.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It doesn't take much to set a T. Blondi off. They're usually extremely short tempered. I knew that going in but I had to try out the king kong of all spiders. This one had about a 6 inch leg span. 
Attacking the cam!

eating a frozen rat fuzzy

I also have some amazing pics of him shedding...but I can't find them right now. I'll post them soon.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ahahaha. My _G. rosea_ (who could sit on a dime) was doing the same thing to the camera last night when I was taking pics. It wasn't happy _at all_ with me bugging the hell out of it.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Ahahaha. My _G. rosea_ (who could sit on a dime) was doing the same thing to the camera last night when I was taking pics. It wasn't happy _at all_ with me bugging the hell out of it.


Keep bugging the hell out of it. It should ensure you a tame and docile spider in the long run especially if you plan on handling it alot. Personally, I don't get a whole lot out of handling tarantulas other than placing them on my friends heads when they are passed out. 
I've taken out my B. Smithi once this year, and that was just for a photo...I thought something was wrong with her, it turns out she's fine.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I bugged it again tonight. It got made again and tried to escape, haha. I tried to tell it I was told to bug it... buuut... it didn't seem to get it.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

If Im not mistaken the T. Blondi also flick their urlicating (sp?) hairs
that can lead to blindness if they get in your eyes.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

way to big of a T.. I couldn't sleep at night.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I bugged it again tonight. It got made again and tried to escape, haha. I tried to tell it I was told to bug it... buuut... it didn't seem to get it.


You're not trying to get him to play "tuggy", or something are ya? MAN-UP! he's just a little creep and can't even break skin yet! Lay down the rules....when you wanna play, you play! Let him know "squashing" is not beneath you.











> If Im not mistaken the T. Blondi also flick their urlicating (sp?) hairs
> that can lead to blindness if they get in your eyes.


Yes they can and T.Blondi has some of the worst urticating hairs of all wich makes them the "total package" as far as I'm conscerned. This one sent me to urgent care with an abrasion in my eye due to the hairs.



> way to big of a T.. I couldn't sleep at night.


I DID have repeated nightmares about this thing getting out!! Part of the reason I got rid of it.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

psychofish said:


> If Im not mistaken the T. Blondi also flick their urlicating (sp?) hairs
> that can lead to blindness if they get in your eyes.


in my experience, the Ts that use hairs are called "new world" species and are mostly from south, central and north america. "old world" species are the ones that bite such as the cobalt blue. i've heard both but usually people would rather take the bite than deal with hair. am i right about that, SERRAPYGO?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

mdrs said:


> If Im not mistaken the T. Blondi also flick their urlicating (sp?) hairs
> that can lead to blindness if they get in your eyes.


in my experience, the Ts that use hairs are called "new world" species and are mostly from south, central and north america. "old world" species are the ones that bite such as the cobalt blue. i've heard both but usually people would rather take the bite than deal with hair. am i right about that, SERRAPYGO?
[/quote]
Right. Argueably, the T. Blondi has the worst urticating hairs of them all, but personally, I'd rather deal with the hairs versus the mechanical damage those one inch fangs could cause!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> If Im not mistaken the T. Blondi also flick their urlicating (sp?) hairs
> that can lead to blindness if they get in your eyes.


in my experience, the Ts that use hairs are called "new world" species and are mostly from south, central and north america. "old world" species are the ones that bite such as the cobalt blue. i've heard both but usually people would rather take the bite than deal with hair. am i right about that, SERRAPYGO?
[/quote]
Right. Argueably, the T. Blondi has the worst urticating hairs of them all, but personally, I'd rather deal with the hairs versus the mechanical damage those one inch fangs could cause!
[/quote]

fair enough. you ever keep a cobalt blue?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> If Im not mistaken the T. Blondi also flick their urlicating (sp?) hairs
> that can lead to blindness if they get in your eyes.


in my experience, the Ts that use hairs are called "new world" species and are mostly from south, central and north america. "old world" species are the ones that bite such as the cobalt blue. i've heard both but usually people would rather take the bite than deal with hair. am i right about that, SERRAPYGO?
[/quote]
Right. Argueably, the T. Blondi has the worst urticating hairs of them all, but personally, I'd rather deal with the hairs versus the mechanical damage those one inch fangs could cause!
[/quote]

Imagine if those fangs got some nerves in your hand or something? Wow, that would really be bad. Not something I'd like to deal with either personally.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> If Im not mistaken the T. Blondi also flick their urlicating (sp?) hairs
> that can lead to blindness if they get in your eyes.


in my experience, the Ts that use hairs are called "new world" species and are mostly from south, central and north america. "old world" species are the ones that bite such as the cobalt blue. i've heard both but usually people would rather take the bite than deal with hair. am i right about that, SERRAPYGO?
[/quote]
Right. Argueably, the T. Blondi has the worst urticating hairs of them all, but personally, I'd rather deal with the hairs versus the mechanical damage those one inch fangs could cause!
[/quote]

Imagine if those fangs got some nerves in your hand or something? Wow, that would really be bad. Not something I'd like to deal with either personally.
[/quote]
I did imagine it, and I dreamed about it. Every night before bed, and every morning, the first thing I did was make sure that bastard was still caged! 
More pics! This is her flipped upside down in pre-molt.


----------

